

The OpenSSD Project - rbanffy
http://www.openssd-project.org/wiki/The_OpenSSD_Project

======
CHY872
My understanding is that this is a largely academical board, designed for use
by universities. They might be successful in such a realm - although I suspect
any professor worth their salt will be given dev boards by a hardware company
for their research. Beyond that, I don't see this to be a particularly useful
project - it's sad but the competition in industry would make open source
competition difficult, commercial implementations are mature, and it's hard to
do SSDs right anyway. I know that these are quite expensive, for a start.

